# Destin Snorkeling?



## Codslayer (Mar 2, 2012)

Anybody know a good snorkeling guide for Destin. I know snorkeling probably doesn't need a guide, but I have 4 people and no equipment, so I would rather go to somebody that will rent equipment too.


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

There are a couple of boats in Harborwalk that do snorkling tours. I want to say that one of them is called the Reef Runner. Not entirely sure though.


----------



## Codslayer (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks, I did see that one. Is it recommended be anyone?


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I think Scuba Tech does snorkeling also. 
They've always been nice folks.


----------

